# Over winter site - help needed please



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Just a thought, but could anyone recommend a nice site in Spain for over winter? 

Ideally with...

Shops nearby
Buses/trains to other places
Wifi
Not too expensive

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

http://www.365campingcaravanning.com/campsites_spain_valencian_community.htm

Where did you want to go.
Benidorm would be right up your street with all the entertainment.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Benidorm would be OK or use the aire at Alfaz de Pi near benidorm 300e per month includes WiFi and electric. The rail station is in walking distance. The shops are a long walk or you can drive down easily. http://www.camperparkcostablanca.com


----------



## jonsax (Sep 3, 2009)

Campingcostablanca in E L Campello is a good winter site stayed last year and will stay this year all being well.The only drawback is the very tight access to to plots you can check their current rates on there new website


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Would you say Benidorm is warm over Christmas time well warmer than UK? And would it be do-able for 10 day holiday?

Greenie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

greenasthegrass said:


> Would you say Benidorm is warm over Christmas time well warmer than UK? And would it be do-able for 10 day holiday?
> 
> Greenie


Yes Greenie we had 14-18 in the day sometimes but the nights are colder and you need a coat.
It can rain and then its colder but the weather seems to go in 3 day cycles


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

greenasthegrass said:


> Would you say Benidorm is warm over Christmas time well warmer than UK? And would it be do-able for 10 day holiday?
> 
> Greenie


I know last winter was a bit of a washout for weather in Benidorm.
We went for a month back in February and all the people who were there for winter said it was c***.... BUT that was maybe a one off and still better than it was here..

10 days...It's more a driving holiday (6 days in driving there and back at a reasonable speed ) and going through France at that time wont be pleasant..

Recommend Benidorm if that's your thing..  We stayed at camping villasol but have done El Raco in the past...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Benidorm*



greenasthegrass said:


> Would you say Benidorm is warm over Christmas time well warmer than UK? And would it be do-able for 10 day holiday?
> 
> Greenie


Yes, easily, from your local airport at Leeds with Jet2.com

I think it is a long slog by road for 10 days.

I spent Christmas in Lloret de Mar in 1999 - it was mild by day but very cold at night. Christmas eve shopping in Barcelona, Christmas day walking on the beach and then a Boxing Day excursion to Andorra - that was a long slog too for cheap cigs!

Russell


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Ahh well if going by plane!! then there are real holiday deals going on as the Hotels are feeling the pinch.
They are all inclusive drinks as well in some so hunt for the real deal.


----------



## oddball135 (Jul 30, 2009)

We did spain for years in our motorhome, but we found the costs where going up and up, fuel, ferrys, campsites, and a lot of driving to get there. 
We got broke into in France twice, once why we where in bed, OK I did see them off, but the wife was not very happy about it, the other time we were in a supermarket, they broke in they got some booze but wrecked the van, not happy times. 

We still go to Spain a lot, but we now get a 1 bed flat costs us about £350 to £400 per month this inc. elec bedding telly ect. fly with easyjet costs about £60 to £80 return, car hire is cheap if you book it on the internet, and tranfares from the airport are now cheap, and the wife is much happer doing it this way, and that it priceless.


----------

